# Finishing Leopardwood - ideas?



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm getting ready to start my first rocking chair (Hal Taylor design). After seeing the "Canadian's" Lacewood and Walnut design I decided to do something similar with Leopardwood. I've used Lacewood in the past on a box but it finished somewhat dull. It was a long time ago and I think I used danish oil on it.

I've scoured the internet and found a lot of different opinions on finishing Leopard wood. Does anyone have thoughts on how to make it "pop"? What have you tried that doesnt work?

Thanks,


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what responses you get on this.


----------

